# ff bites



## hibiscusmile (Sep 9, 2007)

Somehow I lost my mind and mixed ff's while making their mixture, now of course :roll: they fly. If's that is not bad enough, I have to buy new batch... poopie! And the ffs are laying on me and seem to be biting! Is this fesible?


----------



## Mantida (Sep 9, 2007)

In my experience I've never had a fruit fly bite. Are you sure it's what they are doing?

Fruit flies are pretty much docile and harmless since they feed off of fruit and occasionally rotten meat. They don't feed from blood from a live source so I don't think they would have any reason to bite. :|


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 9, 2007)

FFs have no biting mouth parts. They don't eat meat like some other types of flies. It could be your nerves being extremely sensitive. Once you convince yourself something, you can feel it too. For example, the first time I held a mantis, the legs felt like they went into my skin. (Now it doesn't)  Or it could be because so many little legs are touching you so it feels like little things are poiking you.


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2007)

FF's dont' bite!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 9, 2007)

gnats?


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 9, 2007)

They're probably licking the salt from your skin. Yumm.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 9, 2007)

you are all probably right, kinda feels like when a mosquito bites, just a quick annoyance, humpt, wonder what it is, didn't happen before they escaped! Thanks


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 9, 2007)

Lol, you can feel mosquitos bite?


----------



## AFK (Sep 9, 2007)

fruit flies are not capable of biting. it's physically impossible for them. their mouth parts are analogous to a SPONGE. no piercing or pinching parts whatsoever on a fruit fly's mouth parts.


----------



## Nick Barta (Sep 10, 2007)

Perhaps you are so sweet they just want to test you out?

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

mANTISPLACE.COM


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2007)

HAHAHA, i like his jokes. :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes I feel them, I have soft skin, hands are rough and tough, but rest is softttttttttt!, hush up Sparky :lol:


----------



## AFK (Sep 13, 2007)

USA reprazent! 8)


----------

